# How did you choose your major?



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

*Why did you choose your major?*

Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?

Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?

Or did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? 

Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

*Did you choose it its your hobby and interests?* 

Yes
*Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?* 

Sort of, not really.

*Or did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? *

No. 

*Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?*

Because it interests me, there is so much potential in it.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?

Yes. I chose what I was most passionate about at the time I entered college.

Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?

I did get a job in my desired field. And then realized it wasn't what I thought it would be. 

Or did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? 

For better or worse, I wasn't someone to let others tell me what to major in. The result: I picked a major I loved that ultimately was not conducive for a stable career post-graduation.

Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?

I chose it because I thought I would love making my hobby a full time career.

That turned out not to be the case.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?
> 
> Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?
> 
> ...



I was studying mathematics because it was the only thing that made sense to me, but I wound up dropping out because depression. Now I am interested in real estate, but I will learn all about that on my own and I guess it chose me... I never really put much thought into real estate, and as a child I wanted to be a million and one things, but as I grew older I was just more and more pulled towards real estate... It just makes sense to me... I understand money and investment and property... So... ,Why not?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I did not chose my major based on my hobby/ interest.

I chose my major based on what I thought I wouldn't be that miserable in & something that would offer job opportunities upon graduation.

I think I was pressured by my family but in both direct & indirect ways. But they just wanted me to be able to get a job & not be dependent on them.

I tried to chose my major based on what I thought I would like the most, or what would have job opportunities.

My major is biology but I'm also planning to do another major in microbiology.

I am contemplating on changing my major, that's partially why I'm interested in finding more about my personality.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I currently major in history and I chose it after taking a required history class for my original major (Graphic Design), which I fell in love with. I couldn't get enough of reading about the history, hearing the lectures my professor did, and eventually playing in the sandbox myself when I wrote my first proper college history thesis. 

It became pretty clear to me that this major was more for me when I didn't do so well in my first two design classes. It definitely wasn't what I thought it was gonna be. 

So I think it being a hobby and something I want to pursue a career in later on certainly had some bearing on my choosing it.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

My Computer Science major was because I enjoy studying the subject in high school.

My Combinatorics & Optimization major was decided as a result of eliminating all the other major options within the Faculty of Mathematics at the University of Waterloo which were: Applied Math, Pure Math, Actuarial Science, Statistics, and Operations Research.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?
> 
> Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?
> 
> ...


I never chose a major because I couldn't afford to go to college ( came from an extremely poor background) and I couldn't get a loan because I was in trouble and dropped out of high school. So no to all the above. If I did it would've been Plasma Physics.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I chose my major for numerous reasons. I wasn't pressured by my parents except for my indecisiveness and how I kept changing my mind about what it was that I was going to study. I must have changed it about five times. I ended up deciding on my major for the following reasons.

*1. I chose my major based on the sort of person I aspired to be.*
Growing up, I felt ignorant about many things and like I couldn't talk about anything of substance because of my ignorance. I felt like everyone had all of the answers except for me and that I would look stupid if I tried to discuss important things with people. I wanted to be the sort of person who could talk about these things and have intelligent things to say. Someone who people would admire and who could explain their thoughts to different types of people. I think my major accomplishes this.

*2. I chose my major based on the type of people I wanted to associate with.*
I wanted to have professors and peers with certain personality traits with the hope that their ambition and intelligence would rub off on me. I hoped that having ambitious and fascinating teachers would motivate me to do well and provide good business contacts. I also hoped that being around like-minded people who were interesting and passionate would enable me to meet good friends. I knew that I'd not have much opportunity to suddenly meet such people had I chose another major.

*3. I chose my major based on my interests.*
It also happens that the subjects covered in my major were all things I was curious about. I kept coming back to my major because it allowed me to study all of the subjects that I wanted to in order to earn a certain degree. It was just so fitting.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?
> 
> Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?
> 
> ...


I loved political science - but it wasn't a hobby of interests 

I chose it bc it seemed like a practical choice and I don't mind the subject


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

My process was simple: I saw the program; I liked it and said "Well, we'll see how we do..."

A few years later, I'm about to graduate as a major in Marketing. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

At first I chose my original major based on having a solid job once I graduate college, and as well as good pay (Computer science). Then I switched to career that I enjoy doing as well as learning extra things in that field that could improve my skills when pursuing a degree (graphic design). I currently prefer the latter over the former, even though finding a job might be harder after graduation.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?
No.

Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?
No.

Or did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? 
Yes.

Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?
Mainly pressurized by parents to do so, besides I got a loan from them to study.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

*Did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? *
Actually, we have this stupid thing here between scientific and literary majors. Long story I got switched into literary in my last high school year. As a result, my options were pretty limited in only "literary" fields. What I had in mind [in the end] was digital art buuut there are just numerous reasons for not doing it. In this way, my options narrowed and narrowed so I picked English Literature.

Oh and no, my parents had nothing to do with this. 


*Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?*
Well I've always been interested in English Literature. I still had other options thought. Speaking of hobby, I've never knew how culturally and knowledgeably rich this major is. So I guess I _am_ practicing my hobbies in it ^^ 

*Did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?*
Nope. I don't like thinking about the future. When it comes, I'll see what I'll do.


*Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?*
I like it. Main reason, hmm, well it appears easy and commercial #1 language worldwide blah blah blah. However, God it has some real complexities and fucked up issues. Seriously, the weather has been affecting them severely. This is exactly why I like it. The more complex and strange, the more intriguing to plunge into it.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

It was because I was like "I enjoy doing this".

Seems to have been a mistake.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

This is pathetic but I knew for a while that I was of the INTP variety, so thought 'fuck it' and studied some maths (which I always hated at school, but I wasn't bad at it) because it was supposed to be a forte of my personality type.

During this second time of studying it, I really enjoyed it and decided to take it further.

Then I changed my mind and decided I would like something more 'connected' to the real world, so shifted over to physics, which is apparently also a forte of the INTP.

Meh, so far so good - I'm loving it!


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?
> 
> Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?
> 
> ...


For an INTJ, it's a bit odd that I decided to become a public relations major (and I love it a lot!). I chose it because I possessed skills in both writing and speaking (in regards to my writing, I do articles for the college's newspaper and now possess a substantial portfolio of my writing achievements :kitteh. Public relations is also considered a very "hot" major by a number of websites (ex: http://education.yahoo.net/articles/seven_top_careers_in_2014.htm). 

On the other end, my parents wanted me to pursue a hard science major like my cousins and friends, but I declined because science is not my strong suit as a class (I'm still facing ire from my relatives for my decision -_-). With that in mind, I'm still wondering why I'm a pre-med student as well...:dry:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to school for Aerospace Engineering and to stick with my HS girlfriend. That led to imminent singularity, and my major turned into Electrical Engineering, which then turned into a reality check. I could not face engineering, and any component I could weasel by would only hurt my future, as well as the engineering community.

I left college with a Food Science: Culinology degree and one year experience in a cheese production plant on campus. Despite minimum wage and questionable job conditions, I was intent on exploring more about cheese, or even fermentation science alone. I spent about 9 months after graduation with no REAL job, only part time work with Victoria's Secret and a local meat market in town.

I am now an artisan cheesemaker at an award winning creamery on an East coast state, and I have never regretted my journey that led me here.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

*Did you choose it because it's your hobby and interests?*
Yes, even though a lot of people said it was a bad idea to choose a major that way.

*Or did you choose it because you intend to get a job in that particular field in future?*
My major is anthropology, and I've thought a lot about getting a job in that field because I love it so much. It's not a field that pays well, but I'm more concerned with being fulfilled in my future career than in earning a lot of money. I would like to either write on the topic or do research, archaeology, education. I don't have a clear idea of what I want to do yet.

*Or did you choose it because you didn't know what else to do/get pressurized by parents etc? *
My father thought it was a good idea for me to major in anthropology because he found a lot of it interesting himself. My parents always encouraged me to do what I love not what society thinks is the best path to go on. 

*Why did you choose your major? What is the main reason behind choosing your major?*
It started when I got interested in paleoanthropology, which happened after I explored the human origins section on the Smithsonian website. Before then, I had no idea there were so many fossils of our evolutionary ancestors, some that looked chimp-like and others that had more similarities to us. The most interesting aspect of anthropology, and what makes it unique from other disciplines, is that it looks at humans from a biological and cultural perspective. Too often people focus on one aspect of humanity while ignoring the other, and I think that's a huge mistake if we want to truly understand humankind.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I could write a novel on majors.  

I started college with the idea of going Pre-Med, but then I began working at the writing tutoring lab because a professor recommended me, and declared my major in English Language. Then, not thrilled with how many prose Literature courses were involved (I prefer linguistics), I changed to Biology, and did a summer program in Marine Biology and Conservation. Following that, and feeling like I should use college to dabble and explore, I decided to take classes in Graphic Design, because I have always been artistic and taught myself to program websites. Unfortunately I discovered that I really did not enjoy it. My final declaration was in Psychology, which I stuck with through graduation. It was a mix of enjoying my psychology classes, being able to finish school in four years (in retrospect, that was more pride than wisdom), and having my crush being a Psych major, too. I also almost minored in Political Science/International Relations, which I enjoyed probably more than psychology, to be honest.

I do appreciate and enjoy psychology as a field of study, but I feel like it is fairly useless as a major, and wish I'd had the foresight to be more realistic. I am currently working in healthcare and back in college classes on the Pre-Med track. I am looking into MD/MPH programs. I think that's really where my heart lies.


----------

